# NetworkManager, netapplet, and ipw2200

## sog

just wanted to drop in a quick post for folks interested in wireless on Gentoo, and who've used either the NetworkManager or netapplet to connect to networks. 

like many other folks, i've been very grateful for the work that rabbit and Fergus put it on netapplet, and used it quite happily on my old machine (Thinkpad x23). 

unfortunately, my new machine (Thinkpad x40) has an Intel ipw2200bg PCI card, which despite working fine wirelessly, does not play nicely with my ipw2200 setup. [see post here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-214228-start-125.html]

so while waiting to see if anyone has ideas on a fix there, i've been casting about for an alternative and looked at NetworkManager, which while occasionally disparaged on these boards is a reasonable facsimile of netapplet's functionality. what made NetworkManager even more interesting was that Robert Love, one of the guys behind netapplet, now seems to be contributing to NetworkManager [see here http://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2005-June/thread.html]. 

unfortunately, the latest version (0.4) wouldn't install for me, and while casting about for the dependencies (there's no ebuild yet and the NetworkManager site doesn't appear to list them), i found this site (http://www.ces.clemson.edu/linux/nm.shtml) which indicates that among other things NetworkManager requires DBUS 0.33 and HAL 0.5.2. 

given that neither of those are in portage yet - even masked - i then tried to install the .31 version of the software from BMG, but the NetworkManager-0.3.1.050205.tar.bz2 required is no longer on BMG or the NetworkManager site. 

so two questions:

1. does anyone happen to have that file, either downloaded or in their Portage distfiles?

2. is there any possibility of seeing one of these packages (netapplet or NetworkManager) in Portage any time soon? the only bug i found was here (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92541) - am i missing any? is there wireless work going on that i'm not aware of?

----------

## steevdave

Do a search on bugzilla for Gentopia - it is a bit bleeding edge, but it includes support for dbus > .33 and hal > .4

There is also a NetworkManager ebuild in the overlay for it.

----------

## jvlalonde

I got NetworkManager running on my Laptop nx7010 with 2200BG interface & driverloader Linuxant (I never got ipw2200 running for now...  :Sad:  ), whith the Gentopia ebuild and some tricks I found in the NetworkManager mailing-list but I never got it connect to my access point & get an IP for my interface with dhcp...

I also read that there could be some problems on gentoo because of the specifity of its network config system...

Rgds,

jvlalonde

----------

## fuoco

Anyone got NetworkManager to work in gentoo ?

----------

## jvlalonde

I still have the same DHCP Problem...

Try the NetworkManager Mailing-List:

```

http://mail.gnome.org/mailman/listinfo/networkmanager-list

```

jvlalonde

----------

## jvlalonde

Ok,

I got NetworkManager running for my wired interface on my nx7010 Laptop.

Here's what I did:

1.) Updated dhcp to dhcp-3.0.2 which I patched with the dhcp patch found in the gentopia ticket system:

https://dev.cardoe.com/gentopia/ticket/18

2.) Created a /sbin/dhclient-script script. I found an error in my NetworkManager log about this missing script. The solution was in the mailing-list where I found an example of the script:

```

#!/bin/bash

#set -vx

if [ -n "${dhc_dbus}" ]; then

   /usr/bin/dbus-send \

       --system \

       --dest=com.redhat.dhcp \

       --type=method_call \

       /com/redhat/dhcp/$interface \

       com.redhat.dhcp.set \

       'string:'"`env | /bin/egrep -v '^(PATH|SHLVL|_|PWD|dhc_dbus)\='`";

       if (( ( dhc_dbus & 31 ) == 31 )); then

           exit 0;

       fi;

fi;

```

3.) started NetworkManager with my wireless device disabled and it worked (got an ip etc... from dhcp server). Yoooo-hooooo...

The only things that doesn't work is the nm-applet which doesn't show the connection.

I'll now try to connect my wireless device and give you a feedback.

jvlalonde

----------

## fuoco

That's interesting. Is it networkmanager-0.4 ?

Afaik from asking the gentoo devs, the problem with networkmanager right now is the gentoo backend, which is not ported to the network scripts of gentoo.

----------

## jvlalonde

Yes, it's NetworkManager-0.4.

Theres a patch in the Gentopia overlay refering to the gentoo backend.

To compile, I also had to include the dbus-34 patch from gentopia.

I had no success with my wireless device for now. The nm-applet keeps telling "No network devices have been found."

When I plug a cable in, the wired interface initiate dhcp and works but the applet still complains... I posted this problem to the mailing list.

jvlalonde.

----------

## fuoco

I use gentopia overlay on my system. Do you just 'emerge networkmanager', or did you add any more patches ? Also did you emerge dhcdbd, or emerge diamond ?

----------

## jvlalonde

I use the the gentopia ebuild which I modified to use a dbus patch. You'll find the whole story here:

https://dev.cardoe.com/gentopia/ticket/16

Here's my ebuild:

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit gnome2 debug eutils

DESCRIPTION="Network configuration and management in an easy way. Desktop env independent"

HOMEPAGE="http://people.redhat.com/dcbw/NetworkManager/"

SRC_URI="http://people.redhat.com/dcbw/NetworkManager/${PV}/NetworkManager-${PV}.cvs20050506.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE="crypt wifi debug doc gnome"

RDEPEND=">=sys-apps/dbus-0.23

    =net-misc/dhcp-3.0.2-r1

        >=sys-apps/hal-0.2.91

        >=sys-apps/iproute2-2.6.10.20050112-r1

        wifi? net-wireless/wireless-tools

        >=dev-libs/glib-2.0

        gnome? ( >=x11-libs/gtk+-2

                >=gnome-base/libglade-2

                >=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.4

                >=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2

                >=gnome-base/gconf-2

                >=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2 )

        crypt? ( dev-libs/libgcrypt )"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        dev-util/pkgconfig

        dev-util/intltool"

S=${WORKDIR}/NetworkManager-${PV}

DOCS="AUTHORS COPYING ChangeLog INSTALL NEWS README"

USE_DESTDIR="1"

G2CONF="${G2CONF} \

        `use_with crypt gcrypt` \

        --disable-more-warnings \

        --with-distro=gentoo \

        --with-dbus-sys=/etc/dbus-1/system.d \

        --enable-notification-icon"

src_unpack () {

        unpack ${A}

        cd ${S}

    epatch ${FILESDIR}/NetworkManager-${PV}-dbus_34.patch

        epatch ${FILESDIR}/NetworkManager-${PV}-gentoo_backend.patch

}

```

I'm running dhcdbd.

----------

## jvlalonde

Coooooooooooolllllllll!!!

I got my wireless interface works as well with NetworkManager!

I changed the permissions in /etc/dbus-1/system.d/NetworkManager.conf (I added my user with the same perissions as root, as I did in nm-applet.conf), and now everything work like a charm...

I could enter my wlan settings in the applet (essid & 128 WEP Key) and the interface connected and got IP settings with dhcp.

jvlalonde

----------

## FruitCake

I've had NetworkManager fully working on my laptop for about 4 months. It's an ASUS S5200N with an Intel IPW2100 wireless card in it.

I've been sticking with the 0.3 branch and rolling my own cvs snapshots based on the bmg gnome-extra/NetworkManager ebuild. Currently running a snapshot from 3rd of May 2005. Should probably update but its all working perfectly.

Well almost perfectly, for some reason it creates resolv.conf with 0600 perms when it connects to a new network.

One thing i did change is the NetworkManager dbus config files. Seems the standard dbus supplied with gentoo does support the at_console conditions, so move the entries from that xml block into the default allow one makes it all work.

----------

## fuoco

You guys got 0.3 to work or 0.4 too ?

----------

## fuoco

OK - I got it to work with the tweaks in /etc/dbus. I hope soon there will be a better way to make it work out of the box  (without console pam). Too bad there's no wpa support yet ...

----------

## jvlalonde

I got it work with 0.4.

----------

## fuoco

It would be nice to test some cvs snapshot, there's many changes since 0.4

----------

## fuoco

the wireless network identification works, but it doesn't get ip from dhcp. I have installed dhcdbd-1.6. How did you get the dhcp part to work ?

----------

## jvlalonde

Have you created this script?:

```

2.) Created a /sbin/dhclient-script script. I found an error in my NetworkManager log about this missing script. The solution was in the mailing-list where I found an example of the script:

Code:

#!/bin/bash

#set -vx

if [ -n "${dhc_dbus}" ]; then

   /usr/bin/dbus-send \

       --system \

       --dest=com.redhat.dhcp \

       --type=method_call \

       /com/redhat/dhcp/$interface \

       com.redhat.dhcp.set \

       'string:'"`env | /bin/egrep -v '^(PATH|SHLVL|_|PWD|dhc_dbus)\='`";

       if (( ( dhc_dbus & 31 ) == 31 )); then

           exit 0;

       fi;

fi;

```

I have created a compressed tar from the networkmanager cvs and copied it to /usr/portage/distfiles. It works if you plan to try it as well. Don't forget to update the ebuild file and update the digests.

Rgds,

jvlalonde

----------

## steevdave

I have my own personal overlay at http://www.steev.net/files/overlay which includes a snapshot from yesterday (20 Jul 2005) with the backend patch applied, as well as the dbus patch to work with dbus .35.2 (also in my overlay) - the one thing is that I named it 0.4_pre20050720, so you have to mask the ebuild that is in Gentopia.

It works here when I manually add a wireless connection (I use dhcpdbd in my overlay) but I haven't got a working wifi card, so I would appreciate if people would test this out (I don't have the dhclient-script setup at all) and give me feedback. (Prefer if they were emails to [url]mailto:steev@steev.net[/url]) but I will attempt to watch this forum (I have a bad habit of not checking forums often due to dialup.)

----------

## jamesshuang

Any chance you can post that complete overlay as a package somewhere? or CVS? It's a bit annoying to have to download it file by file...

----------

## steevdave

You don't need the entire overlay, just the NetworkManager stuff - it should work with the Gentopia overlay, I just have a few packages that are more experimental than Gentopia  :Smile:   But yes, I will post a tarball of it, I am a dialup user though, so I tend to just rsync it daily.

----------

## jamesshuang

Ok, thanks... I tried the whole thing earlier, and it seems to work until fetching an address... It's doing some really REALLY weird things to the routing. First of all, none of the networks retrieve an IP. Log is as follows:

```

Jul 23 00:22:04 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     FORCE: device '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/eth0', network 'linksys'

Jul 23 00:22:04 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Deactivating device eth0.

Jul 23 00:22:06 alexa NetworkManager: <debug info>      [1122092526.281945]  (): Forcing AP 'linksys'

Jul 23 00:22:06 alexa dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.reason

Jul 23 00:22:06 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Device eth0 activation scheduled...

Jul 23 00:22:06 alexa NetworkManager: <debug info>      [1122092526.286665]  (): NetworkManagerInfo triggered update of wireless network 'linksys'

Jul 23 00:22:06 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) started...

Jul 23 00:22:06 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Stage 1 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Jul 23 00:22:06 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Stage 1 (Device Prepare) started...

Jul 23 00:22:06 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Stage 2 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Jul 23 00:22:06 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Stage 1 (Device Prepare) complete.

Jul 23 00:22:06 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Stage 2 (Device Configure) starting...

Jul 23 00:22:06 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0/wireless) Stage 1 (Device Configure) will connect to access point 'linksys'.

Jul 23 00:22:06 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0/wireless): access point 'linksys' is unencrypted, no key needed.

Jul 23 00:22:06 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Old device 'eth0' activating, won't change.

Jul 23 00:22:08 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0/wireless): using essid 'linksys', with no authentication.

Jul 23 00:22:08 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0/wireless) Stage 2 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to access point 'linksys'.

Jul 23 00:22:08 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Stage 3 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Jul 23 00:22:08 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Stage 2 (Device Configure) complete.

Jul 23 00:22:08 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Stage 3 (IP Configure Start) started...

Jul 23 00:22:09 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Beginning DHCP transaction.

Jul 23 00:22:09 alexa dhcdbd: Unrequested down ?:3

Jul 23 00:22:09 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Stage 3 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Jul 23 00:22:09 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     DHCP daemon state now 14 for interface eth0

Jul 23 00:22:30 alexa dhcdbd: dbus_svc_init failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply No reply within specified time

Jul 23 00:22:30 alexa dhcdbd: Failed to initialise D-Bus service.

Jul 23 00:22:34 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Device 'eth0' DHCP transaction took too long (>25s), stopping it.

Jul 23 00:22:34 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Stage 4 (IP Configure Timeout) scheduled...

Jul 23 00:22:34 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Stage 4 (IP Configure Timeout) started...

Jul 23 00:22:34 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     No DHCP reply received.  Automatically obtaining IP via Zeroconf.

Jul 23 00:22:34 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     autoip: Sending probe #0 for IP address 169.254.228.27.

Jul 23 00:22:34 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     autoip: Waiting for reply...

Jul 23 00:22:36 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     autoip: Sending probe #1 for IP address 169.254.228.27.

Jul 23 00:22:36 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     autoip: Waiting for reply...

Jul 23 00:22:38 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     autoip: Sending probe #2 for IP address 169.254.228.27.

Jul 23 00:22:38 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     autoip: Waiting for reply...

Jul 23 00:22:41 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     autoip: Sending announce #0 for IP address 169.254.228.27.

Jul 23 00:22:41 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     autoip: Waiting for reply...

Jul 23 00:22:44 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     autoip: Sending announce #1 for IP address 169.254.228.27.

Jul 23 00:22:44 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     autoip: Waiting for reply...

Jul 23 00:22:47 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     autoip: Sending announce #2 for IP address 169.254.228.27.

Jul 23 00:22:47 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     autoip: Waiting for reply...

Jul 23 00:22:50 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Stage 5 (IP Configure Commit) scheduled...

Jul 23 00:22:50 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Stage 4 (IP Configure Timeout) complete.

Jul 23 00:22:50 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Stage 5 (IP Configure Commit) started...

Jul 23 00:22:50 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Your IP address = 169.254.228.27

```

In any case, whatever networkmanager does, it does some funky things to the routing after I start it. If I start the service at boot time, my networking ability is shot. Even if I stop the service, kill all related processes, DNS doesn't resolve anything. I can fetch my own ip with dhcpcd or dhclient, and they would both fill in the /etc/resolv.conf file properly... I can ping the addresses in them, but nothing would resolve. Any ideas on getting this working? Networkmanager really does look spiffy...

I really don't understand why this has to be so hard though... Before I found gtkwifi or networkmanager, I had my own bash script that would very efficiently find, and connect to a few preferred networks. I didn't like it though, because it had no visual feedback for success or failure. Why does a simple little thing that checks a few logs, and acts appropriately need fancy-shmancy dbus, its own dhcp client, the whole kit? Just makes it more complex, harder to fix, and easier to break...

----------

## steevdave

How are you starting X ?  it seems you don't have a dbus session running. Or dhcdbd cannot connect to it.

do this (as a user) export | grep DBUS (from a terminal inside X)  Let me see the output of that.

Also, paste the NetworkManager.conf and nm-applet.conf from /etc/dbus-1/system.d/ if you would?

And what useflags are you using for NetworkManager, which version of dbus, and which version of hal ?

----------

## steevdave

Ok, apparently, nscd --invalidate=hosts doesn't re-read /etc/resolv.conf like i thought it does, so, I have added a patch to my overlay that removes that.

----------

## jamesshuang

Hello, sorry I've been busy this weekend. I'm currently trying your new ebuilds. export | grep DBUS gives me this:

```
declare -x DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-lVx1Hmjgy8,guid=f647e4429437d0410afc87c9d5270200"

declare -x DBUS_SESSION_BUS_PID="19735"
```

BTW, the new dbus seems to kill gnome-volume-manager. Complains about this:

```
gnome-volume-manager: error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-glib-1.so.0:  cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

When I try to reemerge gnome-volume-manager, it oddly gives me a whole bunch of compile errors both for the 1.2.1 version and the 1.2.2 version. Any ideas on how to fix this? Thanks for your help!

----------

## jamesshuang

Ok, so I tried the new ebuilds, and it doesn't help. Here's a completely log again:

```

Jul 24 22:51:24 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     starting...

Jul 24 22:51:24 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     eth0: Driver support level for 'ipw2200' is fully-supported

Jul 24 22:51:24 alexa NetworkManager: <WARNING>   (): data good :-)

Jul 24 22:51:24 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     nm_device_new(): waiting for device's worker thread to start

Jul 24 22:51:24 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     nm_device_new(): device's worker thread started, continuing.

Jul 24 22:51:24 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Now managing wireless device 'eth0'.

Jul 24 22:51:24 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Deactivating device eth0.

Jul 24 22:51:26 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     eth1: Driver support level for 'b44' is fully-supported

Jul 24 22:51:26 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     nm_device_new(): waiting for device's worker thread to start

Jul 24 22:51:27 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     nm_device_new(): device's worker thread started, continuing.

Jul 24 22:51:27 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Now managing wired device 'eth1'.

Jul 24 22:51:27 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Deactivating device eth1.

Jul 24 22:51:27 alexa rc-scripts: WARNING:  "net.lo" has already been started.

Jul 24 22:51:38 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Updating allowed wireless network lists.

Jul 24 22:51:38 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     SWITCH: no current connection, found better connection 'eth0'.

Jul 24 22:51:38 alexa dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.reason

Jul 24 22:51:38 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Will activate connection 'eth0/linksys'.

Jul 24 22:51:38 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Device eth0 activation scheduled...

Jul 24 22:51:38 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) started...

Jul 24 22:51:38 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Stage 1 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Jul 24 22:51:38 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Stage 1 (Device Prepare) started...

Jul 24 22:51:38 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Stage 2 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Jul 24 22:51:38 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Stage 1 (Device Prepare) complete.

Jul 24 22:51:38 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Stage 2 (Device Configure) starting...

Jul 24 22:51:38 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Old device 'eth0' activating, won't change.

Jul 24 22:51:38 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0/wireless) Stage 1 (Device Configure) will connect to access point 'linksys'.

Jul 24 22:51:38 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0/wireless): access point 'linksys' is unencrypted, no key needed.

Jul 24 22:51:40 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0/wireless): using essid 'linksys', with no authentication.

Jul 24 22:51:41 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0/wireless) Stage 2 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to access point 'linksys'.

Jul 24 22:51:41 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Stage 3 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Jul 24 22:51:41 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Stage 2 (Device Configure) complete.

Jul 24 22:51:41 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Stage 3 (IP Configure Start) started...

Jul 24 22:51:42 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Beginning DHCP transaction.

Jul 24 22:51:42 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Stage 3 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Jul 24 22:51:42 alexa dhcdbd: Unrequested down ?:3

Jul 24 22:51:42 alexa dhclient: Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.2

Jul 24 22:51:42 alexa dhclient: Copyright 2004 Internet Systems Consortium.

Jul 24 22:51:42 alexa dhclient: All rights reserved.

Jul 24 22:51:42 alexa dhclient: For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/products/DHCP

Jul 24 22:51:42 alexa dhclient: Usage: dhclient [-1dqr] [-nw] [-p <port>] [-s server]

Jul 24 22:51:42 alexa dhclient:                 [-cf config-file] [-lf lease-file][-pf pid-file] [-e VAR=val]

Jul 24 22:51:42 alexa dhclient:                 [-sf script-file] [interface]

Jul 24 22:51:42 alexa dhclient:

Jul 24 22:51:42 alexa dhclient: If you did not get this software from ftp.isc.org, please

Jul 24 22:51:42 alexa dhclient: get the latest from ftp.isc.org and install that before

Jul 24 22:51:42 alexa dhclient: requesting help.

Jul 24 22:51:42 alexa dhclient:

Jul 24 22:51:42 alexa dhclient: If you did get this software from ftp.isc.org and have not

Jul 24 22:51:42 alexa dhclient: yet read the README, please read it before requesting help.

Jul 24 22:51:42 alexa dhclient: If you intend to request help from the dhcp-server@isc.org

Jul 24 22:51:42 alexa dhclient: mailing list, please read the section on the README about

Jul 24 22:51:42 alexa dhclient: submitting bug reports and requests for help.

Jul 24 22:51:42 alexa dhclient:

Jul 24 22:51:42 alexa dhclient: Please do not under any circumstances send requests for

Jul 24 22:51:42 alexa dhclient: help directly to the authors of this software - please

Jul 24 22:51:42 alexa dhclient: send them to the appropriate mailing list as described in

Jul 24 22:51:42 alexa dhclient: the README file.

Jul 24 22:51:42 alexa dhclient:

Jul 24 22:51:42 alexa dhclient: exiting.

Jul 24 22:51:42 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     DHCP daemon state now 12 for interface eth0

Jul 24 22:51:42 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     DHCP daemon state now 14 for interface eth0

Jul 24 22:52:07 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Device 'eth0' DHCP transaction took too long (>25s), stopping it.

Jul 24 22:52:07 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Stage 4 (IP Configure Timeout) scheduled...

Jul 24 22:52:07 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Stage 4 (IP Configure Timeout) started...

Jul 24 22:52:07 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     No DHCP reply received.  Automatically obtaining IP via Zeroconf.

Jul 24 22:52:07 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     autoip: Sending probe #0 for IP address 169.254.228.27.

Jul 24 22:52:07 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     autoip: Waiting for reply...

Jul 24 22:52:09 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     autoip: Sending probe #1 for IP address 169.254.228.27.

Jul 24 22:52:09 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     autoip: Waiting for reply...

Jul 24 22:52:11 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     autoip: Sending probe #2 for IP address 169.254.228.27.

Jul 24 22:52:11 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     autoip: Waiting for reply...

Jul 24 22:52:14 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     autoip: Sending announce #0 for IP address 169.254.228.27.

Jul 24 22:52:14 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     autoip: Waiting for reply...

Jul 24 22:52:17 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     autoip: Sending announce #1 for IP address 169.254.228.27.

Jul 24 22:52:17 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     autoip: Waiting for reply...

Jul 24 22:52:20 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     autoip: Sending announce #2 for IP address 169.254.228.27.

Jul 24 22:52:20 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     autoip: Waiting for reply...

Jul 24 22:52:23 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Stage 5 (IP Configure Commit) scheduled...

Jul 24 22:52:23 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Stage 4 (IP Configure Timeout) complete.

Jul 24 22:52:23 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Stage 5 (IP Configure Commit) started...

Jul 24 22:52:23 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Your IP address = 169.254.228.27

Jul 24 22:52:24 alexa NetworkManager: <WARNING>   (): nm_spawn_process('/etc/init.d/mDNSResponder stop'): could not spawn process. (Failed to execute child process "/etc/init.d/mDNSResponder" (No such file or directory))

Jul 24 22:52:24 alexa NetworkManager: <WARNING>   (): nm_spawn_process('/etc/init.d/mDNSResponder zap'): could not spawn process. (Failed to execute child process "/etc/init.d/mDNSResponder" (No such file or directory))

Jul 24 22:52:24 alexa NetworkManager: <WARNING>   (): nm_spawn_process('/etc/init.d/mDNSResponder start'): could not spawn process. (Failed to execute child process "/etc/init.d/mDNSResponder" (No such file or directory))

Jul 24 22:52:24 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Finish handler scheduled.

Jul 24 22:52:24 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) Stage 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete.

Jul 24 22:52:24 alexa NetworkManager: <information>     Activation (eth0) successful, device activated.

```

It seems that dhclient is not getting the correct arguments, which would explain the usage guide in the logs. Also, oddly enough, when I su - into root, export | grep DBUS doesn't give me anything. Any clue why that would be?

----------

## steevdave

Gnome-volume-manager problem - I have been banging my head about this for 4 days, before finally figuring out, the problem is with the configure script.  You can either write a patch, or attempt to use the one in my overlay for 1.3.3_pre2005 whatever and apply it against gnome-volume-manager 1.3.2 - 1.2.2 does not work well with the latest dbus/hal.  You will need to recompile any programs that depend on dbus or hal whenever you recompile them - IF you are upgrading.  If it is a recompile, 9 times out of 10 you won't have to.

I have updated my dhcp ebuild in the overlay, it *should* work with the network manager.  I have also added bind and bind-tools to my overlay, as there is a dbus patch for them, HOWEVER, NetworkManager doesn't take advantage of the dbus support of named yet.

Please try my new dhcp ebuild, it has a few patches added to it, and I was able to connect with NetworkManager last night at the coffee shop via my crappy Netgear MA101 usb wifi card, so it DOES work.  Or at least, it did once.

gnome-volume-manager, well, the jury is still out on it.

----------

## jamesshuang

Thank you very much for the help steev! It seems that NetworkManager is working properly right now... Plugging in the connection (wired) at work makes it autodetect, and fetch the IP properly. DNS works properly as well. All is going well... Now all I have to do is try it at home with the wireless. I will let you know if that works properly!

I tried the gentopia ebuild for gnome-volume-manager and it seems to work! however, I'm having trouble emerging pmount, which seems to be necessary for gnome-volume-manager to work. Apparently, nscd is blocking the correct creations of new users, which is one of the operations in emerge pmount. What is nscd for anyways? In any case, when I kill nscd, the emerge works. Gnome volume manager works fine until a certain point though- when I plug in my USB key, it fails to mount with this message:

```

manager.c/1181: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_781_5150_20041101511b20027127

manager.c/1181: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_781_5150_20041101511b20027127_if0

manager.c/1181: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_781_5150_20041101511b20027127_if0_scsi_host

manager.c/1181: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_781_5150_20041101511b20027127_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0

manager.c/1181: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_Cruzer_Mini

manager.c/1187: not a mountable volume: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_Cruzer_Mini

manager.c/1217: Changed: /dev/sda

manager.c/1181: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_3B69_1AFD

manager.c/1217: Changed: /dev/sda1

Error: UDI '/dev/sda1' does not exist

```

Any ideas on how to fix this?

----------

## jamesshuang

Ok, so I finally got home and tried it with wireless. The connection and fetching works! BUT- I have to kill nscd for firefox to register anything at all... Any way to make nscd not run? because it seems to be causing more trouble than it's helping with...

Gnome-volume-manager still fails, not sure why... but I'll keep prodding it...

----------

## steevdave

About the NSCD thing, yes it would be possible, I am still trying to get my patches applied upstream, because its a pain to apply 3 patches because they haven't applied them yet for whatever reason.  I just sent a new one upstream again.  I know of the problem with gnome-volume-manager as well, what is happening is that pmount-hal is getting passed the %d option instead of %h - I will be updating my overlay again here in a minute, which should fix that, I also removed the 1.3.3_pre ebuild for now, so the 1.3.2-r1 in my overlay *should* work, I am thinking of downgrading my hal to 0.5.2 until I can figure out what is going on with hal > 0.5.2

----------

## jamesshuang

Hmm... it seems that the ubuntu patches aren't sitting well with this package... The configure script is looking for libgnomeui-2.0 dbus-glib-1 >= 0.31 hal >= 0.5.0 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.6.0 libgksuui1.0 >= 1.0.0. Definitely not emerging...

----------

## steevdave

Which of those don't you have?  It might be easier if you message me about what you have via private message in the forums rather than in this thread as its rather Off Topic of NetworkManager - I am still working on it.

----------

## j0shwalk3r

Just wanted to drop a quick note to thank steev and everyone else in this thread.  I've been working through the same thing and am now typing this over wifi controlled by NetworkManager.

Hope I can help with any questions, now that I got something working.

----------

## rel

Can't get it to work. Using steev's version.

```

NetworkManager: <information>   starting...

NetworkManager: <information>   eth0: Driver support level for 'tg3' is fully-supported

NetworkManager: <information>   Activated the DHCP daemon /sbin/dhcdbd with PID 25847.

NetworkManager: <information>   Error from dhcdbd on 'reason' request because: name 'org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown', message 'The name com.gentoo.dhcp was not provided by any .service files'.

NetworkManager: <information>   Will activate wired connection 'eth0' because it now has a link.

NetworkManager: <information>   Device eth0 activation scheduled...

NetworkManager: <information>   nm_device_new(): waiting for device's worker thread to start

NetworkManager: <information>   nm_device_new(): device's worker thread started, continuing.

NetworkManager: <information>   Now managing wired device 'eth0'.

NetworkManager: <information>   Deactivating device eth0.

Warning: Driver for device wlan0 recommend version 18 of Wireless Extension,

but has been compiled with version 17, therefore some driver features

may not be available...

NetworkManager: <information>   wlan0: Driver support level for 'ndiswrapper' is fully-supported

NetworkManager: <WARNING>         (): data good :-)

NetworkManager: <information>   nm_device_new(): waiting for device's worker thread to start

NetworkManager: <information>   nm_device_new(): device's worker thread started, continuing.

NetworkManager: <information>   Now managing wireless device 'wlan0'.

NetworkManager: <information>   Deactivating device wlan0.

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) started...

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) Stage 1 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <information>   Old device 'eth0' activating, won't change.

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) Stage 1 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) Stage 2 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) Stage 1 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) Stage 2 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0/wired) Stage 2 (Device Configure) successful.

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) Stage 3 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) Stage 2 (Device Configure) complete.

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) Stage 3 (IP Configure Start) started...

NetworkManager: <information>   Activated the DHCP daemon /sbin/dhcdbd with PID 25926.

NetworkManager: <information>   Old device 'eth0' activating, won't change.

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) Beginning DHCP transaction.

NetworkManager: <information>   Couldn't send DHCP 'up' message because: name 'org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown', message 'The name com.gentoo.dhcp was not provided by any .service files'.

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) failure scheduled...

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) Stage 3 (IP Configure Start) complete.

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) failed.

NetworkManager: <information>   Deactivating device eth0.

NetworkManager: <information>   SWITCH: no current connection, found better connection 'eth0'.

NetworkManager: <information>   Activated the DHCP daemon /sbin/dhcdbd with PID 25931.

NetworkManager: <information>   Error from dhcdbd on 'reason' request because: name 'org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown', message 'The name com.gentoo.dhcp was not provided by any .service files'.

NetworkManager: <information>   Will activate connection 'eth0'.

NetworkManager: <information>   Device eth0 activation scheduled...

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) started...

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) Stage 1 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) Stage 1 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) Stage 2 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) Stage 1 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) Stage 2 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0/wired) Stage 2 (Device Configure) successful.

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) Stage 3 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) Stage 2 (Device Configure) complete.

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) Stage 3 (IP Configure Start) started...

NetworkManager: <information>   Activated the DHCP daemon /sbin/dhcdbd with PID 25934.

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) Beginning DHCP transaction.

NetworkManager: <information>   Couldn't send DHCP 'up' message because: name 'org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown', message 'The name com.gentoo.dhcp was not provided by any .service files'.

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) failed.

NetworkManager: <information>   Deactivating device eth0.

NetworkManager: <information>   SWITCH: no current connection, found better connection 'eth0'.

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) failure scheduled...

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth0) Stage 3 (IP Configure Start) complete.

NetworkManager: <information>   Activated the DHCP daemon /sbin/dhcdbd with PID 25939.

NetworkManager: <information>   Error from dhcdbd on 'reason' request because: name 'org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown', message 'The name com.gentoo.dhcp was not provided by any .service files'.

```

Also, how should I start the applet. Should I add it from the gnome-applets dialog? It's not there..

hal v. 0.54

dbus v. 0.36

networkmanager v. 0.4.1_pre20050806

greets

----------

## BigBaaadBob

Is there a working ebuild for this now?  Does it require extreme unmasking of dependencies?

----------

## sog

AFAIK there is not, and when i unmasked the dbus and hal necessary to get NetworkManager working, it broke Tomboy. if you're worried about dependencies, i'd hold off for just a bit.

----------

## rel

 *sog wrote:*   

> AFAIK there is not, and when i unmasked the dbus and hal necessary to get NetworkManager working, it broke Tomboy. if you're worried about dependencies, i'd hold off for just a bit.

 

you should get tomboy working again by re-emerging it.

----------

## hgomersall

I now have a working installation of NetworkManager using the ebuild from gentopia. It works like a dream. I can move from home wired to home wireless to internet caf with no trouble.

Initially, the hal and dbus upgrade seemed to break nautilus (gvm seemed to be working fine, but nautilus didn't display the mount), but upgrading to gnome 2.12 has solved everything.

Steadily, everything is coming together. My desktop is pretty much functionally perfect now.

I needed to unmask a few things, but so far it hasn't broken anything. Its certainly worth the possible instability for the awesome functionality.

This is ipw2200 with a Dell Inspiron 8100.

----------

## GaMMa

 *hgomersall wrote:*   

> I now have a working installation of NetworkManager using the ebuild from gentopia. It works like a dream. I can move from home wired to home wireless to internet caf with no trouble.
> 
> Initially, the hal and dbus upgrade seemed to break nautilus (gvm seemed to be working fine, but nautilus didn't display the mount), but upgrading to gnome 2.12 has solved everything.
> 
> Steadily, everything is coming together. My desktop is pretty much functionally perfect now.
> ...

 

What do you do to get NetworkManager running? I execute NetworkManager as root and no icons appear, and nothing seems to happen.

----------

## j0shwalk3r

I've got NetworkManager working almost completely.  The only remaining problem I still have is that /etc/resolv.conf keeps getting set to 600 permissions.  My umask is 022.  I've seen this problem elsewhere, but so far haven't seen a solution to it.  If anyone can help out, I would greatly appreciate.

----------

## GaMMa

Do I just run NetworkManager as root and everything should work? Nothing happens when I do..

----------

## hgomersall

 *GaMMa wrote:*   

> Do I just run NetworkManager as root and everything should work? Nothing happens when I do..

 

You add network manager to your init (rc-update add NetworkManager default) and start it for this session.

You also need to run nm-applet (I added it to my sessions->start up programs). It sticks a little icon in the notification area.

I also had to copy /etc/dhcp/dhclient-script.sample to /sbin/dhclient-script for it to work properly.

Incidently, i have noticed some problems with dropped connection that doesn't recover without a driver reload, but I have put this down to flaky ipw2200 drivers.

----------

## GaMMa

Ahh thanks! I've got 2 problems right now. Trying to execute nm-applet as a user I get this error:

** (nm-applet:2560): WARNING **: <WARNING>        (): nmwa_dbus_init() could not acquire its service.  dbus_bus_acquire_service() says: 'Connection ":1.5" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo" due to security policies in the configuration file'

I can run it as root, but it doesn't seem to use dhcp but manually tries connecting to the network, which makes the connection not work. I tried the dhclient-script thing, but no luck. Any ideas?

----------

## GaMMa

Anyone know how to solve my problem? I don't know why dhcp doesn't want to work correctly. Kind of OT: I just got swsusp2 working (with nvidia) which is exciting  :Very Happy: .

----------

## GaMMa

UPDATE: Got things working for root. As user when trying to run nm-applet I get the error ** (nm-applet:13467): WARNING **: <WARNING>       (): nmwa_dbus_init() could not acquire its service.  dbus_bus_acquire_service() says: 'Connection ":1.6" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo" due to security policies in the configuration file'

I can modify the /etc/dbus-1/system.d/nm-applet.conf file to get rid of the error messages, but then it says network not found when nm-applet is run as user. Running as root works fine though however after the change. Help?

----------

## omné

Maybe can you play with the other files in system.d ?

The dhcdbd.conf  and NetworkManager.conf for exemple.

For me only root can run nm-applet too. 

My problem is with the WEP key.

Using wifi-radar,  I set the key in hexa like this : xx:yy:zz:aa:bb and it works.

But in NetworkManager, nothing works, I tried with and without the ":" in the Hexa or with the 26 character key in passkey but nothing works.

Any idear will be cool.

Omné.

----------

## GaMMa

Wahoo got it working! Here's my config/mini howto:

Move /etc/dhcp/dhclient-script.sample to /sbin and chmod +x it.

Add the following in /etc/dbus-1/system.d:

NetworkManager.conf

        <policy user="YOUR USERNAME HERE">

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

        </policy>

nm-applet.conf

        <policy user="YOUR USERNAME HERE">

                <allow own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo"/>

                <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo"/>

        </policy>

There's some kind of issue with dbus or something I believe. The console line should make nm-applet work, but it's not picking up on it. Not sure if it's got something to do with the pam_console USE flag in pam, or what, but I tried adding it there and no luck, so whatever. This way works  :Razz: .

----------

## sog

anybody know why i can't get NetworkManager installed? 

compile error is:

```
../gnome/libnm_glib/.libs/libnm_glib.so: undefined reference to `dbus_bus_get_private'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [libnm_glib_test] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/networkmanager-0.5.2_pre20060221/work/NetworkManager-0.5.2/test'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/networkmanager-0.5.2_pre20060221/work/NetworkManager-0.5.2/test'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/networkmanager-0.5.2_pre20060221/work/NetworkManager-0.5.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-misc/networkmanager-0.5.2_pre20060221 failed.

!!! Function gnome2_src_compile, Line 48, Exitcode 2

```

any ideas?

----------

## sog

[SOLVED]

ok, so i couldn't get networkmanager-0.5.2_pre20060221 installed because of the error above, but i was able to get 0.51 deployed (with an emerge -a =networkmanager-0.51-r1). i've also modified the NetworkManager.conf & nm-applet.conf files as recommended, added NetworkManager to my default runlevel, and added my user to the newly created dhcp group. i didn't have to move dhclient.script b/c that was already present. 

after adding nm-applet to my startup programs, however, i get an error saying that nm-applet cannot find some necessary resources and can't continue. the command line output is below - any ideas?

```
** (nm-applet:6339): WARNING **: Icon nm-no-connection missing: Icon 'nm-no-connection' not present in theme

(nm-applet:6339): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

```

so problem #1, the icons: this fixed it: gtk-update-icon-cache -f /usr/share/icons/hicolor/

problem #2: NetworkManager would display, but not update networks

remerged dhcp, dhcdbd, and networkmanager packages with dbus use flag, and ensured that i was using the gentopia rather than portage ebuilds

and that pretty much fixed it. works like a champ so far.

----------

## dashnu

Few questions. I have this working for my wired card.  However when I set up a new wireless connection I do not see WPA-PSK for an option. Am I missing something? Also do I need to keep my net.eth* in my default run level or does NetworkManager handle it all now?

My card is supported. I think I have the latest and greatest ebuilds. I used these ebuilds & patches.

http://gentoo.zugaina.org/gentopia/net-misc.html.en

Any ideas? 

TIA

*edit 

Also I can not build networkmanager-vpnc probably because I run a ppc chip. But anyways the error.

```
nm-vpnc-service.c:66: error: syntax error before "NMVPNState"

nm-vpnc-service.c:66: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

nm-vpnc-service.c:70: error: syntax error before '}' token

nm-vpnc-service.c:70: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `NmVpncData'

```

----------

## sog

don't know the answer to all of that, but i do not have net.eth* in my default runlevel - NM takes care of that for me

----------

## bhogg

Hi,

I'm trying to install networkmanager 0.6.0 (or any other version) using the gentopia ebuilds.  I had to add this package and all associated ebuilds to package.keywords (am I missing something or is this always needed for gentopia stuff?), but still received the following during the configure check:

```
checking for syslog.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for mode_t... yes

checking for pid_t... yes

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc needs -traditional... no

checking for working memcmp... yes

checking for select... yes

checking for socket... yes

checking for uname... yes

checking for intltool >= 0.27.2... 0.34.1 found

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for XML::Parser... ok

checking for iconv... /usr/bin/iconv

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking for ngettext in libc... yes

checking for dgettext in libc... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for dcgettext... yes

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for catalogs to be installed...  bg bs ca cs da de el en_CA es fi fr gu  hr hu it ja ko lt nb ne nl pa pt_BR rw sk sq sr sr@Latn sv uk vi wa zh_CN zh_TW

checking for wireless-tools >= 28pre9... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for DBUS... yes

Your dbus version is 0,60,0.

checking for GTHREAD... yes

checking for GLIB... yes

checking for GMODULE... yes

checking for HAL... yes

checking for GTK... yes

checking for GDK_PIXBUF... yes

checking for GLADE... yes

checking for GCONF... yes

checking for GNOME_KEYRING... yes

checking for NOTIFY... yes

checking for LIBNL... configure: error: Package requirements (libnl-1) were not met:

No package 'libnl-1' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables LIBNL_CFLAGS

and LIBNL_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.

See the pkg-config man page for more details.

!!! Please attach the config.log to your bug report:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/networkmanager-0.6.0/work/NetworkManager-0.6.0/config.log

!!! ERROR: net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.0 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 495, Exitcode 0

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Any ideas?

Brian

----------

## seiichiro0185

a simple emerge dev-libs/libnl before merging NetworkManager solved that for me (after adding libnl to package.keywords)

seiichiro0185

----------

## bhogg

Thanks for the quick reply... that nearly got it working.  It emerged without incident, but when nm-applet is run as a user or as root:

```
nm-applet

** (nm-applet:7908): WARNING **: Icon nm-no-connection missing: Icon 'nm-no-connection' not present in theme

(nm-applet:7908): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(nm-applet:7908): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

```

followed by a bunch more g_object_unref errors, and finally a pop-up stating certain files could not be found.  Looks like it's just the display icon that's missing?Last edited by bhogg on Sun Mar 12, 2006 9:26 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## sog

run this:

gtk-update-icon-cache -f /usr/share/icons/hicolor/

----------

## bhogg

Getting closer...

I found that command just before you posted the reply  :Razz:   After starting NetworkManager and running nm-applet, the icon is displayed and is providing a list of wirless APs.  But similarily to other times I've tried to get NetworkManager working (ie. SuSE, FC4, etc) it will not actually connect to the AP when the WEP key is provided (after clicking on the desired AP in the list).  I'm also getting these error messages in the terminal window:

```
 # nm-applet

** Message: <information>       You are now connected to the wired network.

libnotify-Message: Unable to get session bus: Unable to determine the address of the message bus

** (nm-applet:9107): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_connect_signal: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (proxy)' failed

** (nm-applet:9107): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_connect_signal: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (proxy)' failed

** (nm-applet:9107): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_call: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (proxy)' failed

libnotify-Message: Unable to get session bus: Unable to determine the address of the message bus

** (nm-applet:9107): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_connect_signal: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (proxy)' failed

** (nm-applet:9107): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_connect_signal: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (proxy)' failed

** (nm-applet:9107): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_call: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (proxy)' failed
```

Obviously this app isn't even v1 yet, but does seem to have a great interface if only I could get it to actually work.  Previously on other distros I managed to get it connecting to the home network, but would not grab an IP from hotspots.

----------

## bhogg

Anyone know what the above errors mean, and how they can be fixed?

NetworkManager will list the AP's no problem, but will not actually connect to them.

----------

## icantux

Did you try version 0.6.1? Seems 0.6.1 came out only 10 days after 0.60 was released.

----------

## thepi

bhogg: I guess your local or global dbus session isn't running.

Make sure that dbus is in the default (NOT boot) runlevel:

```

rc-update add dbus default

/etc/init.d/dbus start

```

To automatically start a local dbus session, save the following script as /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d/30-dbus:

```

#!/bin/bash

# launches a session dbus instance

dbuslaunch="`which dbus-launch 2>/dev/null`"

if [ -n "$dbuslaunch" ] && [ -x "$dbuslaunch" ] && [ -z "$DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS" ]; then

  eval `$dbuslaunch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session`

fi

```

hth,

 pi~

----------

## Hazzl

Since this seems to be the official NetworkManager support thread I'll post here. Any input at all would be greatly appreaciated   :Wink: 

I can't manage to get NetworkManager to associate with my network

```

Mar 27 17:51:11 [NetworkManager] <information>_starting..._

Mar 27 17:51:11 [NetworkManager] <information>_ra0: Device is fully-supported using driver 'rt2500'._

Mar 27 17:51:11 [NetworkManager] <information>_nm_device_init(): waiting for device's worker thread to start_

Mar 27 17:51:11 [NetworkManager] <information>_nm_device_init(): device's worker thread started, continuing._

Mar 27 17:51:11 [NetworkManager] <information>_Now managing wireless (802.11) device 'ra0'._

Mar 27 17:51:11 [NetworkManager] <information>_Deactivating device ra0._

Mar 27 17:51:14 [kernel] eth0: link down

Mar 27 17:51:14 [NetworkManager] <information>_eth0: Device is fully-supported using driver '8139too'._

Mar 27 17:51:14 [NetworkManager] <information>_nm_device_init(): waiting for device's worker thread to start_

Mar 27 17:51:14 [NetworkManager] <information>_nm_device_init(): device's worker thread started, continuing._

Mar 27 17:51:14 [NetworkManager] <information>_Now managing wired Ethernet (802.3) device 'eth0'._

Mar 27 17:51:14 [NetworkManager] <information>_Deactivating device eth0._

Mar 27 17:51:34 [NetworkManager] <information>_Updating allowed wireless network lists._

Mar 27 17:51:34 [NetworkManager] <information>_SWITCH: no current connection, found better connection 'ra0'._

Mar 27 17:51:34 [NetworkManager] <information>_Activated the DHCP daemon /sbin/dhcdbd with PID 5628._

Mar 27 17:51:35 [dhcdbd] Started up.

Mar 27 17:51:35 [dhcdbd] message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/ra0 for sub-path ra0.dbus.get.reason

Mar 27 17:51:35 [NetworkManager] <information>_Will activate connection 'ra0/TaipeiHOSTEL'._

Mar 27 17:51:35 [NetworkManager] <information>_Device ra0 activation scheduled..._

Mar 27 17:51:35 [NetworkManager] <information>_Activation (ra0) started..._

Mar 27 17:51:35 [NetworkManager] <information>_Activation (ra0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled..._

Mar 27 17:51:35 [NetworkManager] <information>_Activation (ra0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started..._

Mar 27 17:51:35 [NetworkManager] <information>_Activation (ra0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled..._

 <information>_Activation (ra0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting..._

Mar 27 17:51:35 [NetworkManager] <information>_Activation (ra0/wireless): access point 'TaipeiHOSTEL' is unencrypted, no key needed._

Mar 27 17:51:37 [NetworkManager] <information>_SUP: sending command 'INTERFACE_ADD ra0__wext_/var/lib/run/wpa_supplicant_'_

Mar 27 17:51:37 [NetworkManager] <information>_SUP: response was 'OK'_

Mar 27 17:51:37 [NetworkManager] <information>_SUP: sending command 'AP_SCAN 2'_Mar 27 17:51:37 [NetworkManager] <information>_SUP: response was 'OK'_

Mar 27 17:51:37 [NetworkManager] <information>_SUP: sending command 'ADD_NETWORK'_

Mar 27 17:51:37 [NetworkManager] <information>_SUP: response was '0'_

Mar 27 17:51:37 [NetworkManager] <information>_SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 ssid 546169706569484f5354454c'_

Mar 27 17:51:37 [NetworkManager] <information>_SUP: response was 'OK'_

Mar 27 17:51:37 [NetworkManager] <information>_SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 key_mgmt NONE'_

Mar 27 17:51:37 [NetworkManager] <information>_SUP: response was 'OK'_

Mar 27 17:51:37 [NetworkManager] <information>_SUP: sending command 'ENABLE_NETWORK 0'_

Mar 27 17:51:37 [NetworkManager] <information>_SUP: response was 'OK'_

Mar 27 17:51:37 [NetworkManager] <information>_Activation (ra0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete._

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): Global control interface '/var/lib/run/wpa_supplicant-global'_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): RX global ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=52):_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635):      49 4e 54 45 52 46 41 43 45 5f 41 44 44 20 72 61   INTERFACE_ADD ra_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635):      30 09 09 77 65 78 74 09 2f 76 61 72 2f 6c 69 62   0__wext_/var/lib_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635):      2f 72 75 6e 2f 77 70 61 5f 73 75 70 70 6c 69 63   /run/wpa_supplic_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635):      61 6e 74 09                                       ant_            _

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): CTRL_IFACE GLOBAL INTERFACE_ADD 'ra0__wext_/var/lib/run/wpa_supplicant_'_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): Initializing interface 'ra0' conf 'N/A' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface '/var/lib/run/wpa_supplicant' bridge 'N/A'_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): Initializing interface (2) 'ra0'_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=19 WE(source)=14 enc_capa=0x0_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635):   capabilities: key_mgmt 0x0 enc 0x3_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): Own MAC address: 00:11:09:17:24:12_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635):  does not support WPA._

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT, trying SIOCSIWENCODE_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT, trying SIOCSIWENCODE_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT, trying SIOCSIWENCODE_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT, trying SIOCSIWENCODE_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): Added interface ra0_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=9):_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635):      41 50 5f 53 43 41 4e 20 32                        AP_SCAN 2       _

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=11):_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635):      41 44 44 5f 4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b                  ADD_NETWORK     _

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): CTRL_IFACE: ADD_NETWORK_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=43): [REMOVED]_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): CTRL_IFACE: SET_NETWORK id=0 name='ssid'_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): _IFACE: value - hexdump_ascii(len=24): [REMOVED]_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=12):_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635):      54 61 69 70 65 69 48 4f 53 54 45 4c               TaipeiHOSTEL    _

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=27): [REMOVED]_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): CTRL_IFACE: SET_NETWORK id=0 name='key_mgmt'_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): CTRL_IFACE: value - hexdump_ascii(len=4): [REMOVED]_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): key_mgmt: 0x4_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=16):_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635):      45 4e 41 42 4c 45 5f 4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b 20 30   ENABLE_NETWORK 0_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): CTRL_IFACE: ENABLE_NETWORK id=0_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): Trying to associate with SSID 'TaipeiHOSTEL'_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): Cancelling scan request_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): WPA: clearing AP WPA IE_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): WPA: clearing AP RSN IE_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): No keys have been configured - skip key clearing_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): wpa_driver_wext_associate_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): WEXT: Driver did not support SIOCSIWAUTH for AUTH_ALG, trying SIOCSIWENCODE_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): Association request to the driver failed_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635):  sec 0 usec_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): CTRL_IFACE monitor attached - hexdump(len=44): 2f 76 61 72 2f 6c 69 62 2f 72 75 6e 2f 4e 65 74 77 6f 72 6b 4d 61 6e 61 67 65 72 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 35 34 37 37 2d 31 00_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out._

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=44): 2f 76 61 72 2f 6c 69 62 2f 72 75 6e 2f 4e 65 74 77 6f 72 6b 4d 61 6e 61 67 65 72 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 35 34 37 37 2d 31 00_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): No keys have been configured - skip key clearing_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): Trying to associate with SSID 'TaipeiHOSTEL'_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=44): 2f 76 61 72 2f 6c 69 62 2f 72 75 6e 2f 4e 65 74 77 6f 72 6b 4d 61 6e 61 67 65 72 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 35 34 37 37 2d 31 00_

Mar 27 17:51:42 [NetworkManager] <information>_wpa_supplicant(5635): Cancelling scan request_

Mar 27 17:51:57 [NetworkManager] <information>_Activation (ra0/wireless): association took too long (>20s), failing activation._

Mar 27 17:51:57 [NetworkManager] <information>_Activation (ra0) failure scheduled..._

Mar 27 17:51:57 [NetworkManager] <information>_Activation (ra0) failed for access point (TaipeiHOSTEL)_

Mar 27 17:51:57 [NetworkManager] <information>_Activation (ra0) failed._

Mar 27 17:51:57 [NetworkManager] <information>_Deactivating device ra0._

```

Does anybody have an idea why it is failing? I don't even know what to check based on this output. The only thing looking like an error message is this notice about

```

  message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/ra0 for sub-path ra0.dbus.get.reason

```

I have no problems associating witht that network using dhcpcd.

----------

## neonblind

well, thanks to this thread I got networkmanager to run properly except for one thing: dhcp won't work. I've tried just about anything I can think of, but still, no luck...

here is the log:

 *Quote:*   

> Apr 11 18:59:08 Schweizer NetworkManager: <information> Activation (eth1) Beginning DHCP transaction.
> 
> Apr 11 18:59:08 Schweizer dhcdbd: Unrequested down ?:2
> 
> Apr 11 18:59:08 Schweizer dhclient: Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.3-Gentoo-r6
> ...

 

this is networkmanager-0.6.2

any ideas?

thanks in advance!

----------

## seiichiro0185

make sure you use dhcp from the gentopia overlay and have dbus USE-flag enabled, I had the same message with dhcp from portage and without dbus in USE for dhcp.

seiichiro0185

----------

## neonblind

thanks! that did it!

but now, it seems that dhcp does not get any response from the router.

here is the log:

```
Apr 11 20:40:53 Schweizer NetworkManager: <information> DHCP daemon state is now 1 (starting) for interface eth1

Apr 11 20:40:53 Schweizer dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5

Apr 11 20:40:58 Schweizer dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5

Apr 11 20:41:03 Schweizer dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5

Apr 11 20:41:08 Schweizer dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10

Apr 11 20:41:18 Schweizer dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 17

Apr 11 20:41:35 Schweizer dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 16

Apr 11 20:41:38 Schweizer NetworkManager: <information> Device 'eth1' DHCP transaction took too long (>45s), stopping it.

Apr 11 20:41:39 Schweizer NetworkManager: <information> Activation (eth1) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Timeout) scheduled...

Apr 11 20:41:39 Schweizer NetworkManager: <information> DHCP daemon state is now 14 (normal exit) for interface eth1

Apr 11 20:41:39 Schweizer NetworkManager: <information> DHCP daemon state is now 14 (normal exit) for interface eth1

Apr 11 20:41:39 Schweizer NetworkManager: <information> Activation (eth1) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Timeout) started...

Apr 11 20:41:39 Schweizer NetworkManager: <debug info>  [1144780899.963449] real_act_stage4_ip_config_timeout (): Activation (eth1/wireless): could not get IP configuration info for 'Heikes', asking for new key.

Apr 11 20:41:39 Schweizer NetworkManager: <information> Activation (eth1) New wireless user key requested for network 'Heikes'.

Apr 11 20:41:39 Schweizer NetworkManager: <information> Activation (eth1) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Timeout) complete.

Apr 11 20:41:41 Schweizer NetworkManager: <WARNING>      nm_dbus_get_user_key_for_network_cb (): nm_dbus_get_user_key_for_network_cb(): dbus returned an error.   (org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply) Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)

Apr 11 20:41:41 Schweizer NetworkManager: <information> Deactivating device eth1.
```

this is rather strange since it works when running dhclient "manually" via 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth1

 *     eth1 connected to ESSID "Heikes" at 00:01:E3:42:09:CF

 *     in managed mode on channel 11 (WEP enabled - open)

 *   Configuration not set for eth1 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhclient ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 *       eth1 received address 192.168.1.8/24
```

am I missing something?

thanks again...

----------

## vladanian

I'm having trouble with dhcp and networkmanager from gentopia -- I've seen this suggestion about using dhcp from gentopia's overlay, but there's no dhcp in gentopia's overlay right now.  Right?

----------

## seiichiro0185

just checked gentopia overlay and you are right, there is no ebuild for dhcp in gentopia right now. I dont know which dhcp version is supposed to work with NM or why they took it out. 

[UPDATE] dhcp-3.0.3_p1 from BreakMyGentoo overlay works with networkmanager [/UPDATE]

seiichiro0185

----------

## UberLord

dhcp-3.0.3-r7 and newer in Gentoo's portage work with NetworkManager. At least that's what one of the Gentopia guys told me.

----------

## vladanian

The gentopia guys might be right, because bmg's dhcp didn't fix my problem.  I'm failing to get an IP address from my router in exactly the same way I was with the most recent portage dhcp.

One thing -- when dbus starts, it complains about unknown user "named" -- I don't know if this has anything to do with the trouble I'm having...

sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart

* Stopping NetworkManager ...                                            [ ok ] 

* Stopping dhcdbd ...                                                    [ ok ] 

* Stopping Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...                         [ ok ] 

* Stopping D-BUS system messagebus ...                                   [ ok ] 

* Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...

Unknown username "named" in message bus configuration file                [ ok ] 

* Starting dhcdbd ...                                                    [ ok ] 

* Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...                         [ ok ] 

* Starting NetworkManager ...                                            [ ok ]

----------

## vladanian

In case anyone has the same wifi+networkmanager+dhcp problem I did, my solution was upgrading to the ~x86 wpa_supplicant, net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.3.

I don't think the missing named user had anything to do with it, but I created one to match the named user on one of my dapper drake boxes anyway.

----------

## Stormblazer

Same problem it won't connect, but I don't use DHCP (don't ask me too, I personally hate dhcp with a passion, simply because it gets in the way of everything, especially port forwarding).

I can get the applet to load and it lists connections etc, it just refuses to connect.

----------

## tane_stelzer

Hey vladanian did u resolve your problem about dbus and username "named". I have the same but can't seem to find the config file i have to chagne sth. Any ideas anybody??

Tane

----------

## tomkro

hi,

I got the same problem. netwokmanager lists the interfaces but gives me always an IP: 169.x.x.x where it should be 192.168.x.x. When I ran dhclient manually from command prommt it gives the correct IP and I am connectet.

Any ideas?

Thanks.

tom

----------

## frozenJim

These NetworkManager threads have been around since 2002.  Originally the problem was something to do with the "gentoo backend" not being compatible (or some such techno-jargon).  Apparently that is no longer the case.

 *Uberlord wrote:*   

> dhcp-3.0.3-r7 and newer in Gentoo's portage work with NetworkManager. At least that's what one of the Gentopia guys told me.

 

Does anyone know if a package is being prepared for Portage?  I am green with envy when I see my colleagues running netmanager on their "lesser distros" and switching effortlessly from cat5 to wifi to cat5 on ANOTHER network, with just the click of a mouse...  Meantime, I site here and tweak my net.eth0 and resolv.conf files like a troglodyte just to get my day started on my at-work network  :Shocked:  .

I'm not quite willing to go the BMG or Gentopia routes, I will wait until it is at LEAST masked ~x86.

Is anyone working on it, and is it a realistic hope?

----------

## UberLord

 *frozenJim wrote:*   

> Does anyone know if a package is being prepared for Portage?  I am green with envy when I see my colleagues running netmanager on their "lesser distros" and switching effortlessly from cat5 to wifi to cat5 on ANOTHER network, with just the click of a mouse...

 

My colleagues go green with envy that my networking just works without any mouse clicks  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Meantime, I site here and tweak my net.eth0 and resolv.conf files like a troglodyte just to get my day started on my at-work network  .

 

So look into netplug, wpa_supplicant, resolvconf-gentoo and baselayout-1.12.1 - those are the tools you need for NetworkManager functionality without the GUI.

The only step we currently lack is a GUI to set things up - but once things are setup it's just a case of watching the interfaces come up and work in whichever environment you are in. I take my laptop around a lot, and it works in all locations. The first time I changed network settings was when I went to the Gentoo UK conference - and that was just informing wpa_supplicant about a new access point and WEP key.

 *Quote:*   

> I'm not quite willing to go the BMG or Gentopia routes, I will wait until it is at LEAST masked ~x86.
> 
> Is anyone working on it, and is it a realistic hope?

 

People are working on it - go bug steev on one of our many IRC channels.

----------

## sepp

It seems like network manager is only good for managing dhcp networks. but how about custom configured wired connections? I often shift places with my laptop but need to have a fixed IP at those places. dhcd is not an option. so network manger won't help me here, right?

----------

## UberLord

 *sepp wrote:*   

> It seems like network manager is only good for managing dhcp networks. but how about custom configured wired connections? I often shift places with my laptop but need to have a fixed IP at those places. dhcd is not an option. so network manger won't help me here, right?

 

Correct.

However, all is not lost as Gentoo's network scripts support arping. So provided there is an fixed IP unqiue to each network like say a gateway/router then you can configure IP, dns, routing and anything else we support quite easily  :Smile: 

----------

## frozenJim

I will write up my experience in the gentoo-wiki sometime in the near future.  Uber has guided me to the "PERFECT NETWORK CONNECTION STRATEGY" using arping.  There is no gui yet, but hey, who needs it!?

currently, I just turn on my laptop and it automatically decides which network I am on and then either assigns me the correct static IP along with all gateway, dns and route info, or it uses arping to assign me the "next" available static IP, or it uses DHCP - all depending on where I am.  Truly awsome.

Give me a few days and then I'll post back a link to the wiki entry.

----------

## hondaman

So, after reading through this thread, ive come to the following conclusions:

networkmanager isnt exactly supported in gentoo

there are no other gui alternatives for wireless + _wpa_ + static ip address

Is this correct?

Ive used networkmanager under Fedora for a long time and its great.  But I wouldnt mind something else (gui) that supports wpa.  Any help?

Oh, and I dont at all understand how to install networkmanager from gentopia.  I couldnt find any instructions.  The instructions I tried said:

 "hondalap1 local # svn co https://gentopia.gentooexperimental.org/svn/overlay/ gentopia

svn: PROPFIND request failed on '/svn/overlay'

svn: PROPFIND of '/svn/overlay': SSL negotiation failed: SSL disabled due to library version mismatch (https://gentopia.gentooexperimental.org)"

but even after that, I wouldnt know how to proceed.

----------

## benkong2

err.. actually what the gentopia instructions say is to:

Gamin ¶

* The Gentopia project recommends gamin, provided by the Gnome project, over the fam daemon. Gamin recommends implementing the Inotify interface in your kernel under filesystems. 

Getting the Overlay ¶

    * make sure you have subversion installed, if not emerge subversion

 * # cd /usr/local/[/u]

    * # svn co https://gentopia.gentooexperimental.org/svn/overlay/ gentopia

    * edit /etc/make.conf

    * set PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/gentopia"

    * If you already have an overlay then do this

    * PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/gentopia" 

I did this and it just worked with a few minor tweaks that are listed here:

https://gentopia.gentooexperimental.org/wiki/NetworkManager

 *hondaman wrote:*   

> So, after reading through this thread, ive come to the following conclusions:
> 
> networkmanager isnt exactly supported in gentoo
> 
> there are no other gui alternatives for wireless + _wpa_ + static ip address
> ...

 

----------

